# Father in law



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi there,
My father in law is coming with us back to the costa del sol in june,& bless him i would love for him to get to know other folks around his age,as i dont think that spending all his time with us will be enough for him(no matter what he says) & was wondering if there are any active social networks that he could join(with a little persuation)that would'nt be too daunting for him to go to alone to,
Any suggestions would be welcome,
cheers.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

To be honest, he'll probably find more people of his age-group than you will do of yours! 

The Sur is full of clubs, associations etc 
He won't struggle


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

Great stuff,did'nt think of that,what with all those retired in spain,he will have a better social life than us,although he will only be allowed out once a week as he has babysitting duties to perform LOL,
Cheers Steve


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, just check Surinenglish.com, the site for Southern Spain. Latest News


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I'm sure Steve would be willing to take him out on a bender!


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

XTreme said:


> I'm sure Steve would be willing to take him out on a bender!


Thought Steve was t total lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lshilleto said:


> Thought Steve was t total lol



Same age group tho.........apparently??!

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Steve is 

1) TT 

2) A young 52 (don't believe what PasaNada says!) 

3) More than happy to have a coffee with him/you when you arrive


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Steve is
> 
> 1) TT
> 
> ...


Will definately do that!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Steve only 52? Younger than me? Say it ain't so?


----------

